# Creatine question



## gettingripped (Mar 11, 2009)

I am taking creatine only after my workout. It says to take it everyday, but on the days i dont workout, im not really doing that much physical stuff, so wouldnt it be pretty well pointless to take it?? I would love to do a split but dont have the time to go to the gym that much.
thanks


----------



## highpockets (Mar 11, 2009)

I believe the idea of most supplements is to keep it in your system. Your body is using the supplement to rebuild/repair muscle even on your off days. Remember, you tear down muscle when you are working out and you make your gains when you are not working out. With creatine, you have a loading period, maintenance period and an off period. The label should explain this.

Personally, I take a shot of creatine before working out followed by a post workout whey protein shake. After my evening meal I sometimes mix in some creatine with my nighttime protein shake. Creatine is relatively cheap so I don't worry about the cost too much and I do take it even on off days.

You will get different recommendations here. The best advice I can give you is to experiment and see what works best for you, but I take all of my supplements even on my off days.

The only supplement I can think of NOT taking on a non-workout day would be something in the line of a Nitric Oxide supplement like NO Explode or Superpump 250, even though their labels recommend that you do take it even on off days.

Hope this helps!


----------



## zombul (Mar 11, 2009)

highpockets said:


> I believe the idea of most supplements is to keep it in your system. Your body is using the supplement to rebuild/repair muscle even on your off days. Remember, you tear down muscle when you are working out and you make your gains when you are not working out. With creatine, you have a loading period, maintenance period and an off period. The label should explain this.
> 
> Personally, I take a shot of creatine before working out followed by a post workout whey protein shake. After my evening meal I sometimes mix in some creatine with my nighttime protein shake. Creatine is relatively cheap so I don't worry about the cost too much and I do take it even on off days.
> 
> ...




  I agree, I am one of the guys who even loads on it and do feel it's necessary to take on off days.


----------



## nni (Mar 11, 2009)

im of the opposite view, i do not believe in loading, but it should be taken everyday. creatine doesnt work on first dose, creatine levels need to be saturated, it takes some time. after several weeks of continuous use, i wouldnt take everyday, but i also wouldnt go to that until i get to that point in time.


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 11, 2009)

everyday


----------



## plums_jp (Mar 11, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> everyday



agreed... keep it steady and saturated in you...


----------



## gettingripped (Mar 11, 2009)

ok thanks guys, the only reason i asked is because i hate taking it in the morning sense i hate the taste and it gives a stomach ache


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 11, 2009)

um...take it later


----------



## Arnold (Mar 12, 2009)

everyday, even off days.


----------



## AllOut (Mar 15, 2009)

A nice bene of taking it every day is possible Growth Hormone increases as well...


----------



## baz964 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hiya

Been looking into creatine for my own use in future, seems there's 2 schools of thought:

To load first and then maintain after that everyday or to take an equal amount everyday. After 4 weeks or so there doesn't seem any difference in performance

Hope it helps

Brad


----------



## achamp1121 (Apr 21, 2009)

agree, take it every day. I take it every day, but on my off day I usually only use about half as much as i would on a training day, cause its so expensive.


----------



## Ngordyn (Apr 21, 2009)

achamp1121 said:


> agree, take it every day. I take it every day, but on my off day I usually only use about half as much as i would on a training day, cause its so expensive.




???????? what do you buy 

i just bought a 400g tub for 20 bucks i take 5g's a day .........thats 80 days .......for 20 bucks


----------



## Arnold (Apr 21, 2009)

Ngordyn said:


> ???????? what do you buy
> 
> i just bought a 400g tub for 20 bucks i take 5g's a day .........thats 80 days .......for 20 bucks



you can get 1000grams of creatine monohydrate from Bodybuilding.com for only $18.99
Higher Power Micronized Creatine


----------



## Ngordyn (Apr 21, 2009)

Prince said:


> you can get 1000grams of creatine monohydrate from Bodybuilding.com for only $18.99
> Higher Power Micronized Creatine



should have looked there first  well i have my next buy in line


----------



## Kevsworld (Apr 22, 2009)

I usually take 5-10 grams post workout.  That's all I take.  I'm sure that means it has taken longer for it to build up in my system, but that's OK with me.


----------



## Ngordyn (Apr 22, 2009)

Kevsworld said:


> I usually take 5-10 grams post workout.  That's all I take.  I'm sure that means it has taken longer for it to build up in my system, but that's OK with me.




how much do you weigh?

and take a teaspoon on your morning off days as well , trust me you'll thank me for it


----------



## egodog48 (Apr 22, 2009)

Its only typical to load with creatine monohydrate.  You dont really need to load with anything else.

But I have changed my mind on the actual running of creatine.  I once believed only workout days prior to workout, but I now side with these guys that you really need to take it everyday.


----------



## vader (Apr 22, 2009)

what is the actual advantage of creatine? I used to take it but then when i stopped I lost all the weight I gained from it. Now keep in mind I was new to training but I have never taken it since then and that was 10 years ago. Is it really necessary?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 22, 2009)

vader said:


> what is the actual advantage of creatine? I used to take it but then when i stopped I lost all the weight I gained from it. Now keep in mind I was new to training but I have never taken it since then and that was 10 years ago. Is it really necessary?



SERIOUSLY? 

it's the most scientifically proven supplement in existence for size and strength (something like 400+ scientific studies), we don't really need to say much more than that, do some searching here or on the net....yes, you will lose the intra-muscular water if you stop taking it which is why you don't stop.


----------



## vader (Apr 22, 2009)

thats ok, I would radther spend my money on food


----------



## egodog48 (Apr 22, 2009)

vader said:


> thats ok, I would radther spend my money on food



to each their own, but its typically cheap enough that everyone can afford it without breaking the bank.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 22, 2009)

vader said:


> thats ok, I would radther spend my money on food



great response, so why are you in the supplement forum?


----------



## vader (Apr 22, 2009)

I was just asking, is that ok?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 22, 2009)

vader said:


> I was just asking, is that ok?



sure, ask whatever you like, but if supplements are a waste of money in your opinion why bother?


----------



## vader (Apr 22, 2009)

I never said anything about creatine being a waste of money. 
I asked if was it really necessary.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 22, 2009)

vader said:


> I never said anything about creatine being a waste of money.
> I asked if was it really necessary.



You said you would rather spend money on food, to me that is saying that creatine is not worth the extra $ to you.

No supplements are "necessary", that is why they're called supplements, however certain supplements are worth the money: multi-vitamin, whey protein, EFA's and creatine would be the top 4 if you goal is to gain muscle.


----------



## vader (Apr 22, 2009)

but if it only keeps water in the muscle are you really gaining muscle? And creatine is not worth the money to me.
 Look Prince, I am not trying to start arguments around here. I am trying to be a part of this board, I have been a member for a long time and usually I don't say much. I left another board because the Administartor was being a jerk to everyone and too full of himself, so now I am spending more time here hoping to find a new internet home.
I am not bashing anyone who spends their money on whatever they want to spend it on. I do take creatine and think it is not worth the money, it is my opinion.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 22, 2009)

I am not arguing, I answered your questions and asked you a few questions.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 22, 2009)

Increased water in the muscle = increased strength = increased training stimulus = increased muscle mass.

It doesn't need to DIRECTLY cause muscle gain.


----------



## nkira (Apr 23, 2009)

Simply 



Prince said:


> No supplements are "necessary", that is why they're called supplements, however certain supplements are worth the money: multi-vitamin, whey protein, EFA's and creatine would be the top 4 if you goal is to gain muscle.


----------



## Built (Apr 23, 2009)

There are numerous health benefits to creatine supplementation, vader. Tell you what - go to PubMed Home and do a quick search. You'll find it's helpful not only for bodybuilders, but also for things like glucose transport - important for diabetics - and brain and heart function, particularly in the elderly. PM me if you have trouble finding anything good.


----------



## fitmax (May 23, 2009)

everyday including of days is key

just take a smaller amount on off days which will cut down on consumption and last longer.


----------

